# milwaukee tool reviews by yours truly



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

well, my latest online gig besides writing articles at www.bethepro.com


is through www.aconcordcarpenter.com doing tool reviews.. heres my first two

http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/2013/05/milwaukee-laser-distance-meter-kit-2280-20.html

http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/2013/05/milwaukee-super-sawzall-6538-21.html

i have a review for the new m12 fuel brushless impact that should be posted soon, along with 4 more tools coming shortly to test out


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So they let you keep the tools, right:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

A good review is a new use and about 3 months later


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> ...


:blink: cat got your tongue:jester:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

He does that to remind him of threads that he wants to go back to?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought that was what the watch button was all about?


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

maybe he doesn't wear a watch?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

what the hell are you guys going on about:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I thought that was what the watch button was all about?


Where's the watch button?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Where's the watch button?


It's subscribe


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's subscribe


No it's Watch:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No it's Watch:whistling


It's subscribe on mine


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine looks like this:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Mine looks like this:whistling


Mobile doesn't look like that


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Kinda hot over here now :sweatdrop:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine looks like this


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> Mine looks like this


Same here, I just couldn't get it to screen shot with the menu open


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Wood, how accurate is the laser in short distances? Website says it can measure down to .005".

How accurate is it, say measuring a bathroom window? 18" x 24"?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i used it for measuring short pieces of baseboard for inside to insdie dimensions.. .damn near perfect.. much easier then trying to bend a tape into a corner.. i found all the measurements were within 1 /32.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

My red dot measure is in my bags at all times now:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My red dot measure is in my bags at all times now:thumbsup:


10k club :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> 10k club :clap:


What do I get:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What do I get:laughing:


A round of applause :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

